# 1973 Ford 3000 Diesel-Pull axles



## BoBenedict (Jan 22, 2012)

I need to pull both axles on my 1973 Ford 3000 Diesel to replace the axle seals. The brakes are removed and I see what looks like the housing that holds the seals with ten 3/4" bolts to remove it. Do I remove the seal housing and pull the axle out, or is there more to it than that?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

From my shop manual for a Ford 3600, which is very similar to a 3000: 

Disconnect brake linkage on models so equipped. Disconnect wiring to fender mounted light. Remove wheel and tire assembly and brake drum (I think this is where you are). 

Then, unbolt the axle bearing retainer from the axle housing and remove the axle shaft, retainer,and bearing assembly, brake assembly and brake camshaft from axle housing as a unit. Take care not to lose or damage the shims located between bearing retainer and axle housing. 

The axle shaft inner oil seal can now be renewed. Pry out the old seal and drive the new seal into housing with lip of seal to the inside. Lubricate seal before reinstalling axle assembly. 

Good luck - it sounds like a fairly simple procedure.


----------



## BoBenedict (Jan 22, 2012)

Thank you very much................that is the way it appeared it was put together, but is always pays to do some checking before sailing into uncharted waters. You are right, it should be a fairly easy job.................


----------

